# Mona Vale 9 December



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

*Gday Gatesy *

Mate looking forward to saturday 8) Mate i cant wait to join the Kingie club

Cheers Ben


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Would love to come guys, but once again, I wuss out due to the fear of the toothy creatures - the only thing in existence scarier than my misses!

Plus, I wouldn't want to get eaten on my birthday, would I now......


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck fellers & welcome aboard Ben. Wish I could make it.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, good to see you back Ben. :wink:


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Wish I could make it guys but have to work. Good luck to Gatesy, Ben & all the other guys that can make it.


----------

